# Vos Moyennes d'objectifs Calories ?



## Phoenixxu (17 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous !
Je voulais savoir quelles étaient vos moyennes d'objectifs calories par jour avec vos Apple Watch ! 
En effet, c'est surtout pour me situer comme il n'existe manifestement pas de règles générales disant que tel objectif est "faible", "moyen" ou "élevé"

J'ai 30 ans, 1m80, 80 kg. Homme. 
Et pour l'instant mon objectif est de 600 points de calories. Mais avec le bureau c'est difficile si je ne vais pas faire un tour en fin de journée et 7 minutes de HIIT !

Ma femme fait 410. 

Et vous ? 

[emoji846]


----------



## Mcbm (17 Juin 2017)

J'ai 40 ans, 1m85, 83 kg. Homme. 

En général je suis entre 800 et 850 calories par jours, parfois le dépasse les 1000.


----------



## fousfous (17 Juin 2017)

J'ai 22 ans, 1m73, 53kg, Homme
Et je suis normalement à un objectif de 300 que je dépasse souvent mais pour les vacances je suis passé à 250 parce que je peux moins bouger et les chaleurs m'empêchent de bouger beaucoup plus pour atteindre l'objectif.
D'ailleurs je constate que c'est très difficile de faire augmenter les calories dépensées meme en bougeant beaucoup.


----------



## jmaubert (17 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à Tous.
En ce qui me concerne, homme 61 ans, 1m78, 74kg, les jours de semaine entre 600 et 700 calories, le week-end entre 400 et 500.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir

je consomme  900. A 1000 calories jours 

donc 700  en sport tous les matins
homme de 55 ans 1M85   83 Kg

Le week end , c'est plus


----------



## jmaubert (23 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> je consomme  900. A 1000 calories jours
> 
> ...


Bonjour Jura,
Tu parles uniquement des dépenses pour le sport ? En global, sport et repos ( activité différente du sport ou faible ) j'atteins et dépasse les 2000 cal. Pour l'exemple, je suis à cette heure à près de 500cal sport et 850 " repos ". Mais le reste de la journée va être plus tranquille !


----------



## fousfous (23 Juin 2017)

Vu les chiffres c'est uniquement en activité, ici on ne parle que de ca d'ailleurs


----------



## jmaubert (23 Juin 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Vu les chiffres c'est uniquement en activité, ici on ne parle que de ca d'ailleurs


Une activité peut-être différente du sport ( travail, marche en ville, ménage chez soi ). Et c'est pour cela que je donne des précisions et que je mets le mot " repos " entre guillemets!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour Jura,
> Tu parles uniquement des dépenses pour le sport ? En global, sport et repos ( activité différente du sport ou faible ) j'atteins et dépasse les 2000 cal. Pour l'exemple, je suis à cette heure à près de 500cal sport et 850 " repos ". Mais le reste de la journée va être plus tranquille !



Bonjour

Oui que du sport


----------



## jmaubert (23 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui que du sport


Pas mal pour un " Jeune " !


----------



## nathanspv (23 Juin 2017)

Pour ma part 1m85 81kg je suis à 800 en moyenne. 

Je fais 2 a 3 séances de tennis par semaine (1h30) et je marche beaucoup (8km minimum tous les jours). 

Je fais du vélo et bouge pas mal si j'ai pas le tennis.


----------



## Phoenixxu (23 Juin 2017)

Waw ! 
Il y a de sacrés sportifs ! [emoji33]


----------



## mitche (6 Juillet 2017)

Impressionnant ! Moi c'est 250 à 300 en balades tranquille (femme , 1,64, 58 kgs)


----------



## snake626 (5 Mai 2019)

Bonjour

Je viens de changer de montre : de série 0 vers série 4 et mes calories consommées par jours ont bondient de 20% environs en ne changeant rien dans mes habitudes

Objectif série 0: 500 kcal atteint 1jours sur 3
Objectif série 4: 600 kcal atteint tous les jours depuis 1 mois 1/2 

Avez vous également ce type d’expérience ?
Avez vous pu résoudre les incohérences ?


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2019)

Pour ma part, 34 ans, 1,80m et 65kg. La montre me propose 270 en ce moment. Je ne suis du tout sportif, j’ai toujours eu horreur de ça...

Pour te répondre snake626, je viens de passer d’une Series 0 à une Series 4. Je pense également que le nouveau modèle fait grimper plus vite le nombre de calories dépensées. Mais je ne saurais le quantifier.


----------



## Bachel (23 Novembre 2020)

51 ans, 1m76, 79 kg, 800 kcal en moyenne par jour, dont 500-600 au sport tous les matins


----------



## BulgroZ (5 Octobre 2021)

Je viens de m'équiper (modèle SE) et au lancement, le système m'a proposé des valeurs correspondant à des niveaux Faible/Moyen Elevé.
Hélas, je ne les ai pas notés car cela correspond sans doute à la question initiale.
Et je ne sais pas si ces valeurs suggérées sont communes à tout le monde, et si elles tiennent compte des données corporelles (age, poids, taille).

En tous cas, le niveau faible que j'ai choisi était 290 kcal.
Pour 62 ans, 70kg, 166cm.

J'ai vu que je l'atteignais sans difficultés, sur 2 jours, , mais du coup, je n'ai pas trop idée de combien je dois le monter.
On verra à l'usage....
Et peut être qu'Apple propose une évolution lors du bilan hebdo ?


----------



## Vinyl (8 Octobre 2021)

@BulgroZ 
Si tu dépasses facilement le nombre de calories, ton AW va te proposer un autre objectif. Sinon, tu peux le modifier manuellement. Si tu atteins facilement 290, tu peux essayer 390 par exemple et voir ce que cela donne.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> @BulgroZ
> Si tu dépasses facilement le nombre de calories, ton AW va te proposer un autre objectif. Sinon, tu peux le modifier manuellement. Si tu atteins facilement 290, tu peux essayer 390 par exemple et voir ce que cela donne.


Le réglage manuelle est très bien et permet de bien suivre sa progression


----------



## BulgroZ (27 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour vos conseils.
Semaine après semaine, j'ai monté la barre et j'arrive à570.
Cela commence à être difficile à tenir, c'est donc que j'ai sans doute atteint le bon niveau, ou presque.....


----------

